# Adding new hardware to eCabinets hardware database.



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

I was asked the question. Do you have anything on how to add new hardware that is not in my library? I need to add accuride 3832 guides in 22" and 20" I am very new to ecabinets and am having trouble.

In this video I will show you how to add new hardware to eCabinets hardware database. I will also show you how to associate drawer slides to your drawer boxes.

Click here so subscribe to my channel so you can get all of my latest tips and tricks


You can also Follow me on
Facebook

Twitter


----------

